# Painting to label



## marquettematt (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi all,

I did this painting that I want to turn it into my wine label but I'm having some difficulty finding scanning capability. The bad part is that it's an oil on framed canvas and large enough that it complicates things. Any ideas?
Thank you


----------



## NorCal (Jun 3, 2017)

High resolution camera. By the time it goes to a bottle at 3 inches, the picture will be as good as it can get. The background of my latest label was taken with an iPhone.


----------



## marquettematt (Jun 3, 2017)

I think that's what I going to have to do.


----------



## Troll (Jun 4, 2017)

There is an app called scannable I believe it is by evernote. It has a picture of a multi shade blue butterfly and it basically turns your phone into a scanner. it finds cuts crops and takes pictures. I know they have for iphone not sure on android. It comes in handy for lots of things when you are on the go.


----------



## marquettematt (Jun 5, 2017)

That's pretty awesome. Thank you


----------



## Noontime (Jun 20, 2017)

Taking a photo can work well, but you need to make sure your lighting is good. Diffused, even light with no hot spots or shadows. A good place would be under a front or back porch on a bright sunny day (so you get a lot of indirect light).

That Scannable program sounds cool...I'll have to check that out.


----------

